# where to buy plants



## miked (Sep 15, 2010)

ive looked far and wide.... and have no luck finding plants

i need java moss, riccia, java ferns, and many half water half terrestrial plants. where can i find them??

i live in stoufville, not going outside of york region.

thanks


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hate to break the bad news, but if you want decent plants you will have to go outside of York Region. Menagerie is the best, and well worth the trip into the city. Your only other option would be speaking to Big Al's in Newmarket or Whitby and get them to order what you need with their regular Tropica shipments - this, however, will cost a premium compared to the prices Menagerie is offering. That or try to do the online plant order, however, I'm not sure how advisable this is during winter. Aquariumplants.com, used to stop shipping to Canada in November,however, i think that may have changed.


----------



## miked (Sep 15, 2010)

*big als newmarket epic failure.*

so i ordered 12$ of riccia and some java moss from the newmarket big als, this wa last week. and today i phoned in asking about it, because i never got a phone call from them.

they said they had it in, so i drove from steeles/404 all the way up , just find out they actually didnt have it.

and the kid says oops too bad , and walks away.. manager comes and doesnt help the situation at all, being 20yrs old with an attitude aswell .

seems like jus a bunch of punk boony kids running that place.

i almost walked out of there with 2 murder charges today.

thanks big al's for wasting my day , gas money ... not to mention coming within seconds from killing your employees.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

The only person worth dealing with in that fish room is a young lady, early-mid 20's. You will normally see her cleaning the tanks and doing the maintenance while a bunch of teen boys goof around the packing station. There is a store review sections in the forum, I would suggest adding your comments on the New Market location there.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually I've noticed that at more than one Big Als. The guy's always seem to be young tuffs and the girls are the ones that do the work. The girls are a lot more likely to answer questions as well.

Lee


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You will have a better chance finding plants by posting a wanted ad in the forum. I am sure there are a couple people out there willing to sell you some if not all of the plants you are asking for.

Make sure you mention your location as well when you post the ad. That will make people more inclined to respond if they know where you are close to.


----------

